
Metro Seattle home prices falling at fastest rate in U.S - jseliger
https://www.seattletimes.com/business/real-estate/metro-seattle-home-prices-falling-at-fastest-rate-in-u-s
======
ambago
Am I misunderstanding the graph in the article? My understanding is that the
graph is showing that home prices are still rising, but only at an 8.4%
increase between Sep 2017 and Sep 2018 (the rate of increase has just
decreased.) If so, this seems incredibly misleading.

~~~
mamon
Yes, you are misunderstanding it: the house prices are 8.4 higher than in Sep
2017, BUT, they are lower than in, say, Jun 2018. So it is not just "rate of
increase has decreased", the absolute values are lower than a few months ago.

------
rcchyssser
Home prices, not condos. Condos are still going up.

